# Thrift shop pickups, One beautiful one



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

picked these beauties up today.. need some work, but I am up for the challenge!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

That Framus! 

One writer once remarked that the Germans could build an exquisite classical guitar, however when it came to steel string acoustics there was enough metal on the bridge to rival a battleship.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Lol, interesting guitar for sure. Like the neck, plays nice, but will need a neck reset. Nice that it is a bolt on


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

That's a Framus Texan 6-string. I have (OK, it's actually now in my son's custody) one very similar to that, purchased new in 1971. Yours looks a bit older than that (should be a date on the label). Height-adjustable bridge is a cool feature. I've seen those Texans in decent shape go for anywhere from $300 to $600. Nice find.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Mark Trites said:


> View attachment 210521
> View attachment 210513
> View attachment 210505
> picked these beauties up today.. need some work, but I am up for the challenge!


Did you, by chance, snare that one at the Goodwill in NW Calgary? I saw a similar (same?) model there about 10-15 days ago... Looks like the same one! 

Well done, regardless!!


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Everton FC said:


> Did you, by chance, snare that one at the Goodwill in NW Calgary? I saw a similar (same?) model there about 10-15 days ago... Looks like the same one!
> 
> Well done, regardless!!


I did!!! I actually got it for less due to a crack by the neck. It cleaned up well i have to make some shims to get the neck angle bette on it, but other than that she is a beautiful guitar. Another thrift shop find was this kiso Suzuki w300 from 1974


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Mark Trites said:


> View attachment 212929
> View attachment 212921
> 
> I did!!! I actually got it for less due to a crack by the neck. It cleaned up well i have to make some shims to get the neck angle bette on it, but other than that she is a beautiful guitar. Another thrift shop find was this kiso Suzuki w300 from 1974


Well done. There was a Suzuki at the Goodwill on Macleod Trail that seemed too far gone to salvage - top caved in a bit, due to lack of humidity here. Still, great when you can find gems like these, 2nd hand. All three of my remaining guitars are either thrift store or Kijiji finds. Total spent, minus strings - $300.00. All play fine. None needed neck resets, even my Yamaha FG-331, which in of itself is miraculous, knowing 1970s Yammies!


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Everton FC said:


> Well done. There was a Suzuki at the Goodwill on Macleod Trail that seemed too far gone to salvage - top caved in a bit, due to lack of humidity here. Still, great when you can find gems like these, 2nd hand. All three of my remaining guitars are either thrift store or Kijiji finds. Total spent, minus strings - $300.00. All play fine. None needed neck resets, even my Yamaha FG-331, which in of itself is miraculous, knowing 1970s Yammies!


Yeah, have a few Yammies, yamakis, takamine, arias, in my collection lol

Fun to find for bargain prices!


----------

